# What do you think of the 2007 GT DHi?



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

Have been seeing more and more bikes that look different to the norm lately, what do you guys think of the new 2007 GT DHi?

More pics *Here*


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Im sorry but "Looks Ugly" doesnt quite cut it "Absolutely Hideous" may have been a better option!
But then again if it rides good does it really matter?


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

God god, it looks like a transformer.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The world is not ready for that look.


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

Not as cool as my '04, but I'd rock it.


----------



## Huph (Feb 26, 2006)

The looks don't float my boat, but the weight is truely impressive.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

It looks a bit lke the MC 9.5...


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> It looks a bit lke the MC 9.5...


The onl thing that looks anything like the 9.5 is the headtube....

It is damn ugly


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Acually, its very nice, clean looking frame....if didn't have all the fugly stickers.


----------



## Goldtooth (Oct 5, 2004)

i like it
nathan

www.goldtoothmafia.com


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

VERT1 said:


> Have been seeing more and more bikes that look different to the norm lately, what do you guys think of the new 2007 GT DHi?
> 
> More pics *Here*


FUGLY


----------



## S.n.a.k.e. (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hmm*

Looks like a cross between a MC9.5 and some of the old Norco's

The new I-drive bottom end stuff looks beefy. The stickers are a bit much.

Paint it one color (orange would look good), put only 1 or 2 stickers on it, and its looks would improve.

Wonder how it rides?

Marc


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

got this pic off your thread on Pinkbike:










Holy **** mang


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

not really diggin it personally....


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> got this pic off your thread on Pinkbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know how that happend, but it looks like it hurt.

Kinda looks like one of those folding bikes.


----------



## bullitrider86 (Mar 27, 2006)

I love my 2005 DHi and was thinking I needed the new one. After looking at the picture of the krinkled DHi I'm not so sure. I would love to hear the story before I spend my hard earned cash. 

Todd


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I rode both at Sea Otter this year and according to my low-tech parking lot test rolleyes: ) I didn't care much for the DHi but I really, REALLY liked the new free-ride-ier iT1.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it kinda of reminds me of the old super 8's by SCruz


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

It looks like a Mountain Cycle San Andreas "DNA" front with a carbon Scott Octane seat subframe and a Santa Cruz Super 8 swingarm.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

i like the big swing arm,and the rest isnt bad.i think mabe if the shock wasnt nearly completely covered ti make look a bit better.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Khemical said:


> I rode both at Sea Otter this year and according to my low-tech parking lot test rolleyes: ) I didn't care much for the DHi but I really, REALLY liked the new free-ride-ier iT1.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I just can't fathom have a bike with a parts spec that nice but a GT frame. I guess it's not as bad as Raleigh putting out a $4000 bike. I'm sure it a good bike and this whole comment is shallow but at the end of the day everyone is gonna be wondering why you paid $4g for a bike with amazing parts but a sterotypically cheap frame.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

It's ugly but it's awesome to see someone using the rear Maxle.... I hope this picks up in the future.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i agree if the stickers werent there it be better, or maybe some stickers that were less vibrant and out there? i also dont liek the seat tube covering the shock. many many b9ike companies over look that area. personally i think they had the wrong idea when designing the frame. and the free ride is ugly to


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

With all those decals, it's starting to look like a Wally World bike.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> got this pic off your thread on Pinkbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a wheelbase like that I bet you can get quite the turn radius.


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

+1 to the sucky stickers complaint.

I think I still like the iT1 better, (looks nicer in some places, plus internal gearing) but over all I think it's pretty nice.

-PB


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> got this pic off your thread on Pinkbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess pedalling in those conditions must be a chore


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> got this pic off your thread on Pinkbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That head angle looks a little steep


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dandurston said:


> I just can't fathom have a bike with a parts spec that nice but a GT frame. I guess it's not as bad as Raleigh putting out a $4000 bike. I'm sure it a good bike and this whole comment is shallow but at the end of the day everyone is gonna be wondering why you paid $4g for a bike with amazing parts but a sterotypically cheap frame.


Maybe you're thinking of Mongoose and the EC signature bike?


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

i test rode the GT IT1 in the parking lot and i have to say it's a nice feeling bike !! 

GTI 









edit: pic from the gallery


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

you guys are a bunch of morons.


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

BJ- said:


> you guys are a bunch of morons.


could u add alittle more to why u think that ?


----------



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

2004haroX2 said:


> could u add alittle more to why u think that ?


He needs a BJ.....that's why. He really needs it bad....and may be then...just maybe... he won't call people on an INTERNET FORUM morons!

GOOD GOING BJ :thumbsup:


----------



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

PetroBoy said:


> +1 to the sucky stickers complaint.
> 
> I think I still like the iT1 better, (looks nicer in some places, plus internal gearing) but over all I think it's pretty nice.
> 
> -PB


yeah personally I think the iT1 looks a lot nicer too :thumbsup:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

cove uses the maxle btw, just thought id add heh. idk, looks goofy. watsup with the URT style bb?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

I wont buy one 

It looks cool frame only, but totally gay at the same time..


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

When I first saw it, it reminded me of a Mountain Cycle. Quite ugly imo. When you look at the other pics of the frame from different angles, it looks like quite some thought was put into it. Not enough thought on the appearance though.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The seat mast is what turns me off. Other than that, the top/down tube unification is appealing to me. I'd like to see them crank up the focus on the IT-1, though.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i vote looks good...it looks futuristic where everything is areodynamic looking but isnt really.


----------



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

will be interesting to see how it performs and at sub 40lbs built up too


----------



## Jibby (Mar 10, 2006)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> got this pic off your thread on Pinkbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand that pic was taken at this years mount snow DH, allot of stuff was breaking there, so I'm not to concerned about its integrity and besides it looks like it was designed to crumple that way so I wouldn't chalk it up as a complete structural failure (check out yetis news). as for the colors and decals, come on... its got like one large decal on the swing arm with logo and bike name, and some other small ones. Noting a hair dryer couldn't fix. It comes in blue too (I think), which is a bit more palatable IMHO


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

fap fap fap fap fap


----------

